# LG IPS Monitore - Wann denn nun?



## kuhlmaehn (23. Januar 2011)

Hi,
da ich meine alte Röhre endlich rausschmeißen will, hab ich schon länger vor mir einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen. Vor ein paar Monaten hab ich dann von der neuen IPS Technik gehört, die die neuen Monitore von LG haben und dabei nicht teuer sind. Ich wollte mir also den IPS231P kaufen (http://www.monitore-news.de/2010-211/lg-ips231p/).
3 Monate später gibt es diesen aber immer noch nicht! Jetzt hab ich gerade gesehen, es soll bald den E2370V geben (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-IPS-Display-mit-6-ms-Reaktionszeit/LCD/News/). Der sieht aber nicht so schön aus und ist teurer als der IPS231P sein sollte. Jetzt frag ich mich, was denn mit dem IPS231P los ist?
Und warum gibt es jetzt zuerst einen anderen IPS Monitor von LG (E2370V)?
Lohnt es sich vielleicht gar nicht, weiter zu warten? Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr scharf auf die schnelle Reaktionszeit.
Soll ich jetzt noch weiter warten (und wie lange?) oder gibt es auch andere gute Monitore?
Danke!


----------

